# Wie viel Rabatt gibt euch euer Händler für die Vorbestellung eines 2010-er Cube Bike?



## Merlin12 (17. September 2009)

Siehe Titel.


----------



## NobbyNico (17. September 2009)

Konkreter Fall bei mir:

Ich werde mir in zwei Wochen das AMS 125 RX holen.
Der HÃ¤ndler ging von sich aus von 1.999 â¬ (Listenpreis) auf 1.759 â¬ runtern und ich habe nicht nach einem Nachlass gefragt.
Angemerkt sein noch, dass der Kontakt bisher nur telefonisch erfolgte.
Wenn ich vor Ort bin werde ich versuchen das ein oder anderer ZubehÃ¶r noch gratis zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin12 (20. September 2009)

Bitte noch mehr Erfahrungen.


----------



## Ryo (20. September 2009)

Orientiert sich Canyon jetzt an den Cube Preisen oder wie?


----------



## Merlin12 (20. September 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Orientiert sich Canyon jetzt an den Cube Preisen oder wie?



Orientiert sich im Handel eh nicht jeder an jedem.  

Aber zu deiner Frage: Ich *werde* mich zurück *eventuell *zu Cube *zurück orientieren*.


----------



## Cortezsi (20. September 2009)

So im Schnitt 15 bis 20%.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. September 2009)

Es gibt bei Cube Rabatt beim Kauf eines Bikes, was es noch gar nicht gibt? 
Merkwürdige Verkaufsstrategie.


----------



## Merlin12 (21. September 2009)

Mein bestelltes Fahrzeug gibt es auch noch nicht, es gab aber trotzdem Rabatt. 

Eventuell trollen sich ja die Canyon-Biker in ihrem *eigenen *Unterforum, oder ist es euch gerade langweilig, weil eure Bikes gerade in Koblenz stehen?


----------



## Merlin12 (21. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> So im Schnitt 15 bis 20%.




Für Vorbestellungen?


----------



## Oshiki (21. September 2009)

Das ist aber relativ ungewöhnlich normalerweise gibt es erst zum Ende der Saison "fette" Rabatte.


----------



## Merlin12 (21. September 2009)

@Oshiki,

Vorbestellungen können ja zum Jahresbedarf zusätzlich geordert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (21. September 2009)

Ah OK das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. 

Ich bin auch im Verkauf zwar für Industriegüter aber da gibt es keinen oder wenig Rabatt auf Artikel auf die die Kunden scharf sind.


----------



## Cortezsi (21. September 2009)

Oshiki schrieb:


> ... aber da gibt es keinen oder wenig Rabatt auf Artikel auf die die Kunden scharf sind.



Und genau DAS ist der springende Punkt!

Auf keinen Fall anmerken lassen, daß man darauf scharf ist bzw. ein bissl darüber sinnieren, ob es wirklich dieses oder jenes Radl wirklich sein muß.
Es gibt Hersteller und/oder Händler zur Genüge als Alternative.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. September 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Eventuell trollen sich ja die Canyon-Biker in ihrem *eigenen *Unterforum, oder ist es euch gerade langweilig, weil eure Bikes gerade in Koblenz stehen?



Fährst du schon oder meckerst du noch?
Hier wird man ja nett begrüßt...


----------



## Merlin12 (21. September 2009)

Hi Ruhrpott,

bitte beachte doch demnächst die Smilies, oder zitiere sie wenigstens mit.


----------



## Merlin12 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch, in der Hoffnung noch mehr Antworten zu bekommen.

Gerne sind auch Händlerangebote per PM willkommen - es geht um das 2010-er LTD Race.


----------



## cubeman2006 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe mir vor gut 2 Wochen das 2010er Cube Stereo TheOne bestellt!
Listenpreis soll bei  2.799,-- liegen
Bestellt habe ich es für  2.350,-- 

Hat mich auch gewundert, dass die Händler bereits sind, ordentliche Rabatte zu geben , obwohl es das Bike noch gar nicht gibt!! Mir soll's recht 
sein!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin12 (8. Oktober 2009)

Okay danke. da hätten wir schon 12% und 16%.


----------



## powderliner (8. Oktober 2009)

scheint wohl auch nen Unterschied zu sein ob die bikes aus der vororder sind oder ob zu nem späteren (da gibts nämlich scheinbar weniger bis nix ;-) )Zeitpunkt.


----------



## whigger (8. Oktober 2009)

So 15-20% sollten eigentlich immer gehen


----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> So 15-20% sollten eigentlich immer gehen



zu wenig, das müssen mindestens 25% sein und gratis dazu noch drei jahresinspektionen, camelbak, standpumpe, ersatzschläuche, helm und noch ein paar schuhe sonst geht da ja nix

bei speiseeis gibts ja ab sofort in england ne lupine für umme dazu


----------



## Merlin12 (8. Oktober 2009)

@saturno

Trolle bitte wo anders.


----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> @saturno
> 
> Trolle bitte wo anders.



warum denn??? deine fragestellung ist ja auch lusdisch


----------



## whigger (8. Oktober 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> warum denn??? deine fragestellung ist ja auch lusdisch



Ist doch legitim, wenn man mal sehen will wo man den preislichen Rahmen zu stecken hat...


----------



## powderliner (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich denk das thema is für die Katz da der mögliche Preis den ein Händler machen kann nicht verallgemeiner bar ist. Meiner Meinung nach hängt das stark von der menge ab die der Händler ordert.
Einer der mehr ordert wird selbst bessere konditionen haben als einer der kaum ordert und sein zeug kaum los kriegt.

So zumindest meine einschätzung.


----------



## Merlin12 (8. Oktober 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Ist doch legitim, wenn man mal sehen will wo man den preislichen Rahmen zu stecken hat...



Ach der saturno hat noch nie nen Neuwagen gekauft, also kann er auch nicht wissen, dass da auch 25% Rabatt zur Liste durch aus üblich sind.


----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Ach der saturno hat noch nie nen Neuwagen gekauft, also kann er auch nicht wissen, dass da auch 25% Rabatt zur Liste durch aus üblich sind.



warum nen neuwagen kaufen wenn du einen mit ner laufzeit von gerade mal nem halben jahr mit 50% bekommst. da wäre ich doch bescheuert. kauf du lieber mal neuwagen ich fahr weiterhin neuwertige und vom gesparten kauf ich mir dann noch ein geiles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Ist doch legitim, wenn man mal sehen will wo man den preislichen Rahmen zu stecken hat...



ja schon, so machen wirs auch in der firma wenn wir jemanden einstellen wollen, erts mal schauen wo man den billigsten bekommt, gibt ja genügend die für lauw arbeiten


----------



## whigger (8. Oktober 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> ja schon, so machen wirs auch in der firma wenn wir jemanden einstellen wollen, erts mal schauen wo man den billigsten bekommt, gibt ja genügend die für lauw arbeiten



Eine UVP ist ja auch nur eine Empfehlung und die muss man ja auch nur maximal bereit sein zu zahlen. Geht es günstiger, bei gleicher Leistung, ist man natürlich auch immer zufrieden. 

Warum soll man, nach Deiner Aussage, jemandem für irgendetwas mehr Geld zahlen, wenn es ein anderer (bei genau den gleichen Qualifikationen!) bereit ist für ein geringeres Gehalt zu machen?! Wettbewerb belebt den Markt


----------



## blubie (8. Oktober 2009)

also mein speci händler meinte speci verbietet den händlern rabatte ,ka was cube da macht
aber wenn ich bikediscount so sehe scheinen die das lockerer zu sehen


----------



## Paolo (8. Oktober 2009)

blubie schrieb:


> also mein speci händler meinte speci verbietet den händlern rabatte ,ka was cube da macht
> aber wenn ich bikediscount so sehe scheinen die das lockerer zu sehen



Niemand darf Rabatte verbieten meine ich.
Zudem gibt es auf Specialized auf jeden Fall mindestens 10% wenn du die richtigen Händler fragst.


----------



## Opernfreunde (8. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Zudem gibt es auf Specialized auf jeden Fall mindestens 10% wenn du die richtigen Händler fragst.



Welcher ist denn "der Richtige"?


----------



## Markusso (8. Oktober 2009)

Außerdem ist da ja genug Gewinnmarge drin bei Spec... 

PS. Radon ähnelt auffallend Cube...


----------



## blubie (9. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Niemand darf Rabatte verbieten meine ich.
> Zudem gibt es auf Specialized auf jeden Fall mindestens 10% wenn du die richtigen Händler fragst.


also ich hab schon oft sachn gesehen die nur uvp verkauft werden
da muss es doch sicher ne möglichkeit geben sowas zu regeln
zb zeitschriften


----------



## Paolo (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine Preisabsprachen und Preisbindung sind untersagt da sie den Wettbewerb unter den Händlern verhindern.
Bei Büchern ist das ja gesetztlich geregelt soweit ich weiß. Bei Fahrrädern aber mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## blubie (10. Oktober 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preisbindung 
ka ob das nun legal ist oder nicht so hab ich das halt verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mascara (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe 10% fÃ¼r das Reaction R bekommen (1599â¬ -> 1439â¬).


----------



## franky-biking (11. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist es ja immer schön nen Rabatt mitnehmen zu können, aber der kann sich unter umständen auch als teuer entpuppen. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das der Händler der sich auf Preisschlachten einlässt und grosse Rabatte jenseits der 10% gewährt meist nicht den besten Service bietet. Der muss ja auch seine laufenden Kosten tragen und will in 5 Jahren noch immer da sein. Es gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen. Ich denk lieber einen fairen Preis für beide Seiten und im Nachhinein nen weiterhin guten Service vom Dealer.


----------

